# Mitsubishi to Introduce iMiEV Electric Car in India



## searth (May 29, 2008)

This is great. with petrol so high suddenly everyone is interested in alt fuels. Sort of funny. Kind of like when carb passed the 2% zero emmissions laws and then Toyota created their electric division which in turn created the prius line. GM really should have stayed in the ev market.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

I remember reading an article back in 2006 that exclaimed Mitsubishi's electric MiEV starting production in 2007. Well, better late than never. Apparently NZ will never see any because of low demand. I'm not sure who they asked because $6 US a gallon would surely create a high demand. 
Perhaps NZ and Australia won't see them because down here we still like (and buy) big engines despite the fact many of us simply can't afford to run them.


----------



## searth (May 29, 2008)

Yeh I have some friends in Australia and they love my old 63 nova convertible










Though it only has a six it actually has decent pickup. I may convert this car some day when I can afford Li ions and an ac kit for it.


----------

